# OBSESSED Proud Mama of her first home reared queen



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Karla, Nice picture, and she seems to be getting some attention


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

heard today that she survived winter in her new apiary! Pretty good for one of my first attempts at lazy man's queen rearing.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very cool. What method to you use to raise her?


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations! It's always a great feeling to "make your own" queen. I did that last year for the first time, and was very pleased to see the mated laying queen in the nuc ("That's *my" queen there!!").

I think I'll try again this year as well.

-- Steven


----------

